# Sturz am 30.04.2012 in Beerfelden



## Dr.A.Harper (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Ich hatte am 30.04.2012 einen heftigen Sturz am ende der roten Strecke in Beerfelden.

Meines wissens wurde dieser von ein Downhiller mit einer GoPro am 
Fullfacehelm gefilmt.

Bei dem Fahrer möchte ich mich hiermit für die geleistete Erste Hilfe
bedanken, des weiteren möchte ich ihn bitten wenn möglich, mir die sturzsequenz zukommen zu lassen.

Ich glaube er hatte ein Downhill bike von Giant?
Die Farbkombi seiner Kleidung war meines Wissen, weiss und blau,
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher da mir noch ganz schön schwindelig war....
:kotz:

MfG C.


----------

